# Panoramaaufnahme, Winkel, Quicktime



## Duddle (6. September 2005)

Hi!

Ich hoffe mal leicht geduckt, das ich im richtigen Unterforum bin, aber die Profis hier - ihr! - können mir sicherlich erklären, um was für ein Phänomen es sich bei folgendem handelt:

Zur Zeit bereite ich meine Digifotos vom letzten Urlaub auf, darunter ein paar amateurhafte Panoramaaufnahmen. Bis jetzt habe ich letztere mit Autostitch automatisch generieren lassen, heute aber die Software PanoramaStudio SE entdeckt. Das macht (meiner Meinung nach) nicht so gute "Zusammenkleb"-Ergebnisse, kann aber als interaktives Quicktime speichern.
Testweise habe ich mal ein Panorama neu in PanoramaStudio gemacht und als QT exportiert. Danach ein bereits gestitchtes Foto aus AutoStitch ohne Zwischenschritt auch als QT gespeichert. Dabei ist mir ein gewaltiger Qualitätsunterschied in Sachen "Mittendrin-Gefühl" aufgefallen.

Beispiele:
Gut (1MB)
Schlecht (600KB)

Beim oberen hat man ein viel mehr das Gefühl, man stünde wirklich am Betrachterpunkt, das Zweite ist eher wie ein flaches Bild. Ich vermute, das liegt an der von PanoramaStudio emulierten Brennweite beim Panorama-Erstellen. 
Liege ich richtig? 
Kann ich das nachträglich ohne große Qualitätsverluste bei dem schon fertigen Bild nachholen?

Meine Version von PanoramaStudio ist leider auf 4 Bilder beschränkt und eignet sich daher nur für wenige der Panoramas die ich anlegen will.


Danke im Voraus,

Duddle

P.S. Motive sind übrigens einmal vom Lake Cachuma und das andere ist San Francisco von Alcatraz aus gesehen…


----------



## rflx (21. September 2005)

Hi Duddle

Leider kann man die zwei Beispiele nicht mehr anschauen..? Aber ich vermute das du verschiedene Kontraste auf den Fotos hast, dass es nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis kommt. Währe gut wenn du die *.mov Dateien nochmal hochladen würdest.

Gruss


----------



## Duddle (26. September 2005)

Funktionieren tun sie noch, nur muss man scheinbar den Link kopieren und von Hand in die Adressleiste einfügen.

Wäre nett wenn du nochmal den Versuch machst.


Duddle


----------



## rflx (26. September 2005)

Hallo Duddle

Ich weis nicht, aber sehe nicht so ein gewaltiger Unterschied in punkto "Mittendrin Gefühl".. vielleicht ist es so das, dass andere Bild heller ist.? (also das es bei Tageslicht geschossen wurde). Hast du vielleicht noch andere Panorama-Aufnahmen bei Tag? Vielleicht könnte man daraus noch ein Unterschied feststellen.

Gruss rflx


----------

